# Mentoring! what are your expericnces as a Mentor/Mentee



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

There has been a lot of discussion about Mentors, the AKC Mentor program, PCA is also requesting affiliate clubs to mentor new exhibitors/breeders; What are our responsibilities as beginners to seek out knowledgeable seasoned poodle fanciers, as well as, what are our responsibilities as people who have had experience, tasted success, and or failure, to develop and foster new talent that is ethical, reputable, and caring?

Many, many, years ago, one of the biggest names in PCA asked me if I were a breeder. I told her that I hoped to be one day, that I was a beginner. 
She gave me this advice: 

Remember,,,,, 

1. Your first ten years you are a beginner! 
2. Your second then years you are a novice! 
3. Your third ten years you are an apprentice! 
4. And finally (if you have done everything right) Your fourth ten years you have earned the right to be called a breeder!

I hope this will be an interesting thread. I hope to hear some interesting and wonderful stories from many of you who have been on either side or both sides of this topic. I will begin it off with my story from both points of view on my next post.

Thanks 

Terry


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

My experience (though very new!!) as a mentee has been wonderful!! Because of this forum I was put in contact with a woman who I hold dear to my heart now and has done her best to assist me...though she may be 600+ miles away lol and it was with her urging that I contacted the premier red breeder in the world that just happens to live 50 miles away from me 

I haven't tasted the bad side of showing yet, but I anticipate it...and I feel because of the people I'm friends with and that are willing to help I'll be able to overcome any of the sting I'm sure to face!!

I think what you were told Terry is sage advice! Everyone is always learning, and if you ever reach a point where you feel you have learned everything there is to know about something by investing the time to actually learn it (this case showing, breeding, etc.) then you have the right to be called an experienced knowledgable person!

I have been very fortunate to be in contact and communicate with some fantastic breeders and exhibitors that are willing to teach me and answer my sometimes obnoxious questions!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I was fortunate to buy my foundation bitch straight from the source, Ilsa Konig! I was also fortunate that Ilsa and I kept in contact up till her death. I believe that I was one of the very few people that Ilsa allowed to breed back to one of her stud dogs. Her nick name for me was "champion maker" LOL

My first mentor lived in Pittsburgh when at that time I lived in NYC. Jan Komaniak of Jateko white and silver poodles helped me so much. I would make special trips to Jan's for help. Jan was my first grooming teacher, the day she first laid eyes on my girl, she began to groom her and teach me how and why she did what she did.

I joined a handling class in NYC. I also started to work with Connie Rodgers of Denevillette Standard poodles from MD. At that point Connie was the #1 standard breeder in the US. She held that title for 9 years in a row. She had blacks and a few whites from time to time. She actually contacted ME to let me know what and how her stud dog Denevillette Docksider would help my girl. Kelly produced two champions in that litter, 1 black and 1 apricot.

I was also fortunate to have the help of Virginia Childs of Windago apricot standard poodles. Virginia began breeding back in 1963. She lived in NYC as well, and she taught me how to evaluate a puppy, dock tails and dew claws, and how to evaluate pedigrees!

Next, I was very fortunate to hook up with Alan Waterman, he helped to fine tune and improve my grooming, he also helped me with my spray up and guided me with my handling skills. He taught me how to show more than one dog at a time. To have patience with my dogs and with the process of showing. He has also advised in three of my breeding's.

Linda Blackie of Whisperwind has been a wealth of information. When we first met, Linda told me that I would be out of the color in ten years. Close to ten years later she told me how proud of me she was!

I hope that I will always be open for constructive criticism, never become kennel blind and strive to improve my line, to continue to produce the best red and apricot standard poodles that I am capable of.

Terry


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I was blessed beyond belief to have grown up with my mentor. My Mom was constantly teaching me...showing, grooming, whelping, rearing puppies, what to look for in a show Poodle...most everything I know today is because of her. She even had a bit of a clue about colour breeding because of her involvement with silvers. Luckily for me, because of her circle of friends...Susan Fraser, Elaine Whitney, Phyllis Laventhall, Sharon Palmer, Garrett Lambert...there were endless brains to pick as a kid and constant knowledge right there, just waiting for me. Every weekend at dog shows, being surrounded by these incredible, kind people who always had time for a pesky kid, or there to loan that kid their dog so she could go into Junior Handlers. Asking, absorbing, learning constantly.


I delight in mentoring Keith and Janett in Germany, and Trillium. I am limited because of distance in some things, but SKYPE makes lot of things possible that weren't a long time ago. I have taught Trillium to groom our girls through phone calls, Skype calls and hands on grooming lessons. Janett now has done her first show with Murphy achieving the highest possible score in his class at their very first show and has a waiting list of people in Europe who want to use Murphy when he is two and testing is complete. And Keith now has a pretty girl who I know will finish. I thank God there are people like you Terry who can do the things the distance makes difficult for me to do with Keith and Heaven. You have no idea how much I appreciate it!

I think some people could be incredible mentors, but have a know-it-all attitude and lack the patience to constantly answer questions in a kind fashion. This is intimidating. How can someone learn if they don't ask? And if they ask and are talked down to or shot down in flames, how will this encourage them to ask more?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Hi Terry! I remember the time I started looking for guidance. I did get a mentor assigned to me by AKC but they really did not seem interested. So I decided to look up the closest Poodle Club which is 2 hours drive from me and I go every month, on the third Monday of the month. I take at least 3 hours off work so that I can get there on time for the dinner before the meeting to chat with new people and long time members. It makes for a very long day but its for me. So now some of these long time Breeders and Owner Handlers are my friends and we do more then just poodle stuff. With them introducing me to other Pro handlers and Breeders I have been able to gain alot from the "Network". I hope to spread the Network similar to what I do professionally with LinkedIn.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Reading about breeders who are willing to pass the torch of knowledge,
via mentoring, is truly INSPIRATIONAL.

If there is one certainty about poodles ...

They are captivating, leaving one helpless to submit to their sublime 
natures and all that is poodle. It is a subject that is never exhausted.

KUDOS to all those willing MENTORS :congrats:


----------



## Fiveoclockdog (Sep 16, 2010)

I am very fortunate to be mentored by the breeder/co-owner of my pup as well as the owner of the sire, who is a friend and fellow groomer. I've been involved with German Shepherds for 30+ years and I'm here to tell you that if you want to find out how much you DON'T know, just step outside your comfort zone and try another breed, especially a poodle. I'm lost like a babe in the woods. I don't know how I would survive without these ladies! The first thing they hopped on was my rather sad attempt to stack my poor puppy more like a GSD than a poodle. Not good! We're working on it. Hopefully better pics to follow  But, I digress... My experience, so far, has been an excellent one. So, thank you to Kim Savor and Sandy Potter-Moore. I'll try not to embarrass you too often


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been very lucky as well with my mentors as well. Donna Wilson of Signet Poodles is a constant source of advice, information and support. It began with our initial interviews when I went to buy a pup and eventually managed to convince her to entrust me with her 6 month old pick from a previous litter. I couldn't have asked for a better foundation bitch, and right from the beginning I was stopped at shows by both breeders and handlers asking me where she was from. I am forever grateful that Donna had faith in me, and trusted me with this girl. She has always been there to answer my questions, offer suggestions and guidance, and she has even been there when I stubbornly insisted on doing something "my own way", even when it wasn't hers, LOL. I have grown incredibly fond of her and am grateful to have her in my life.

Additionally, I have had Laurie Campbell (a handler/breeder, who initially intimidated the heck out of me) as a wonderful grooming and showing mentor. She has been incredibly patient with me, taught me how to do a superb spray up, still helps me with scissoring when I need it (even when she's showing her own dogs).

Several other breeders of various breeds and handlers are always quick to offer me words of moral support when my knees are knocking as I go into the ring! I've really been quite lucky, and in my 4 years around and in the ring, I have had many more positive experiences than negative.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fond of Poodles said:


> I've been very lucky as well with my mentors as well. Donna Wilson of Signet Poodles is a constant source of advice, information and support. It began with our initial interviews when I went to buy a pup and eventually managed to convince her to entrust me with her 6 month old pick from a previous litter. I couldn't have asked for a better foundation bitch, and right from the beginning I was stopped at shows by both breeders and handlers asking me where she was from. I am forever grateful that Donna had faith in me, and trusted me with this girl. She has always been there to answer my questions, offer suggestions and guidance, and she has even been there when I stubbornly insisted on doing something "my own way", even when it wasn't hers, LOL. I have grown incredibly fond of her and am grateful to have her in my life.
> 
> Additionally, I have had Laurie Campbell (a handler/breeder, who initially intimidated the heck out of me) as a wonderful grooming and showing mentor. She has been incredibly patient with me, taught me how to do a superb spray up, still helps me with scissoring when I need it (even when she's showing her own dogs).
> 
> Several other breeders of various breeds and handlers are always quick to offer me words of moral support when my knees are knocking as I go into the ring! I've really been quite lucky, and in my 4 years around and in the ring, I have had many more positive experiences than negative.


I hope to meet Donna at the shows one day. I have heard some great things about her. And isn't Laurie great? I felt an instant connection to her because of her striking resemblance to her Mom back in the day. I make sure I look her up to say hello at each of the shows, and regardless of how busy she is, she makes the time to chat. I have been fortunate enough to see and speak with 
her Mom at a few of the shows too.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

I would like to thank all the people that became involved with this thread. I feel that in a breed that has its complications, between health issues, handling issues, and grooming issue, Mentors are a very important and valuable commodity to poodles. People need to be able to lend a hand, while others that are young to the breed also need to reach out.
Thanks to everyone who love this breed.

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

I have two lovely mentors right now - well, one has been mentoring me for a while and the other just gave me my first lesson today, and I hope to have many more with her!

I have to say - as a beginner beginner...mentors who are kind, patient, calm, and friendly (as mine have been) are SO WONDERFUL. I have known dog people before who were great help, but maybe a little more edgy or intense - in a breed like spoos, the warm, but firm and to the point guidance has been so thrilling and has made me even more passionate about all of this (and I was pretty mad passionate before!)

Mentors who truly are calm, happy, humble individuals that really love what they are doing and are kind and patient to the extreme newbie are angels sent from Poodle heaven! 

I say all this because those of you who mentor - THANK YOU! Keep it up, and know your kindness and willingness to teach is SO valuable, in poodles which is daunting and scary and can make you feel thisbig - your guidance is totally an inspiration!

I am starting young, and I already know that if I stick with this and can be truly good - when I am finally good enough to mentor many many years from now, I will do everything in my power to give back the kindness given to me!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Where would I be without my wonderful mentor? She puts up with tons of questions and never makes me feel that I'm dumb for asking them. Cherie (Arreau) is always around to offer suggestions and help when I need it. I couldn't ask for more then the friendship she offers and ability she has to laugh with me and never at me. Not to mention she is unfailingly supportive in my efforts to learn. Thanks Cherie if I haven't said it lately I really appreciate you!! 

I've got to add a thank you to all of those who so kindly share your knowledge and experience with us newcomers!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is absolutely my pleasure. We have had our share of giggles, excitement and disappointment. It is an honour to share each of those moments with you. It is going to be an exciting ride in the future, so will be wonderful to have a friend to share it with. I thank YOU for being keen, for listening, absorbing and being a wonderful, easy person to mentor!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

After all this discussion about mentors/mentees I had to get on the phone and call my first mentor Jan Komaniak, just to say thanks for the years of help and guidance. She has since moved to Georgia. What would have I done if things were different and she were not there to help me??????????????????/

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Kelly*

Hi Terry,
What a lovely gesture calling your first mentor to thank her for helping to make your dream come true! I am sure she had no idea back then what a red/apricot poodle trailblazer you would become, and I am certain that she is thrilled with your success!
Wasn't she just delighted to have your out-of-the blue call?
And talking of Ilse brings back the happy memory of bringing our Missy home in 2001.
Ilse was such a lovely lady and I'll be forevermore grateful to her for allowing us to adopt Missy. She was positive that I would be returning the one year old dog the next day as she had soo many issues, due to a bad early placement. Ilse actually tried to talk me out of taking her home and offered me a very big red/apricot(?) puppy instead. 
Missy is my heart baby now 
I have pangs of regret that I didn't pick up the phone more often to talk with her, and tell her what a wonderful dog Missy became.If I was only internet literate then, maybe I wouldn't be hanging my head in shame now.Anyway, I had a look at all your beautiful dogs on your website, and my eyes widened in astonishment when I saw your foundation bitch Kelly! Missy is her spitting image! Genes will tell? 
Hopefully, I will get to meet you ( just to say a quick 'hello' ) if you are at Westminster in 2012, as I am going to go met Ora and Onyx then.It is soo exciting for me.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

farleysd said:


> After all this discussion about mentors/mentees I had to get on the phone and call my first mentor Jan Komaniak, just to say thanks for the years of help and guidance. She has since moved to Georgia. What would have I done if things were different and she were not there to help me??????????????????/
> 
> Terry
> Farleys D Standard
> "One must first build a house before painting it!"


I'm sure she was ecstatic to hear from you! To have ones own protege become as big of a success as you have Terry must be the most fulfilling thing ever!!!

I think what MyDogElwyn said is so true...if I had come to this breed and met a different set of people I may never have even wanted another pet poodle let alone a show dog! It was with the knowledge and kindness that I was given from the breeders I spoke to and still speak too that I knew I could do it!!
Thank you!!!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

farleysd said:


> I was fortunate to buy my foundation bitch straight from the source, Ilsa Konig! I was also fortunate that Ilsa and I kept in contact up till her death. I believe that I was one of the very few people that Ilsa allowed to breed back to one of her stud dogs. Her nick name for me was "champion maker" LOL
> 
> My first mentor lived in Pittsburgh when at that time I lived in NYC. Jan Komaniak of Jateko white and silver poodles helped me so much. I would make special trips to Jan's for help. Jan was my first grooming teacher, the day she first laid eyes on my girl, she began to groom her and teach me how and why she did what she did.
> 
> ...


Ok this is really weird. Denevillette Willy Wonka was my first black Spoo's father. Willie was an amazing Standard. And I think Denevillette Dapper Dan was his father. No wonder my Roxy was so beautiful.


----------

